# Question about Sig P2340 40 cal



## ogzee28 (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone out there use the Sig Sauer P2340 in 40 S&W. I will be getting one shortly for use as my duty weapon. Just curious if anyone has any problems with them i.e. jams,misfeeds,smokestacks,magazine seating....etc. Thanks for any info on this.
ogzee28:alcoholi:


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Overall the SIG PRO 2340 is a good weapon. Their are better choices of course, but as a firearms instructor I have not seen to many problems with them on the range except for those who fail to keep them clean. We have had them for over 3 years now and their have been few complaints, just a problem with the magazines rusting up. I do recommend a dry lube on the magazines such as EZOX. They are one of the easiest pistols to repair, if you get a chance put in for the SIG ARMS academy armorer course, it is a great course.


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

I hope everyone in your department has big hands. 

A few years ago I was determined to buy this model, but after trying it out at Four Seasons, I found that I could not grip it comfortably. I have somewhat smaller than average hands for a male and some gun grips just don't do it for me. I had to pass on it.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

They are very good. about the only thing I don't like is that the slide release seems a bit stiffer than those on the 229 and the like but the weight savings is great over the 229 etc.
New LEO guns come with three magazines, lock, case, manual, two sets of grips (one on and one off) and one of two types of rails.
ane will look something like this:












ogzee28 said:


> Anyone out there use the Sig Sauer P2340 in 40 S&W. I will be getting one shortly for use as my duty weapon. Just curious if anyone has any problems with them i.e. jams,misfeeds,smokestacks,magazine seating....etc. Thanks for any info on this.
> ogzee28:alcoholi:


----------



## ogzee28 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for everyones information and responses. This was the exact info I was looking for. Hope to be able to return the favor some day.ogzee28:t:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Not to play devil's advocate....................

Last June at MPTC Instructors course, the Sig/pro's that UmassD carried all malfunctioned. (Three)To be fair, we were shooting quite a bit every-day, so cleanliness may be an issue with these.
:| 
For all the hoopla, EVERY gun type did experience some problems. Of course, the Glock's seemed most _reliable. _For the two weeks we shot everything, the only guns that functioned 100% were a Smith Model 10 and a Ruger Security Six.
:wacko:


----------

